# Kate Spade Great Expectations -- lots of pics!



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

My new Kate Spade Great Expectations K3 cover (kate spade new york Canvas Kindle Cover (Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle), great expectations) came Saturday -- and I LOVE it!  First, it's absolutely adorable -- I just love looking at it! The canvas fabric is coated with something (it smells a little bit chemical-like if you put it right up to your nose, but I'm sure this will fade -- I'm pretty sensitive to smells and it's not bothering me) and it really feels durable and does not feel like it will stain easily. The cover is very light and does not add any bulk. It looks and feels very well made and durable. The front and back covers are thick, stiff, and protective -- but the spine folds back beautifully. The hinges work great and have less movement to them than my lighted cover (though my lighted cover probably has more movement in the hinges than it is supposed to). There are actually 2 slip pockets inside the front cover, and both of them are perfect for slipping your hand into while reading! Now, there is no closure mechanism to keep the cover closed -- basically it works just like the K2 M-Edge Go! cover or the Amazon cover if you don't use the elastic band. This doesn't really bother me, since I keep the Kindle in the inside pocket of my VB Bowler where it is well protected, and most of the time I didn't bother to pull the elastic closed on the Amazon cover anyway. However, I did want to mention it for those who require a closure on their covers.

Amazon picture link:


And my pics! 








The cute box it came in! 







First look inside the box.







Here it is! 







Front and back covers.







The inside -- note that the black flap is a pocket and the edge of the striped fabric at the left side of the inner spine is also a pocket.







My Kindle all snug in her new home.







Side view closed. Note that it fits well to the edge of the Kindle, but there is some extension of the cover past the corners for impact protection.







Folds back complete flat!







Side view of the hinges -- cover folded back.







One pocket.







Two pockets. Note that it kind of looks in this picture like the Kindle is leaning forward on the hinges, but it really isn't -- the picture is just really close up between them, and the leather that the hinges are attached to raises the kindle off the back cover just slightly. The Kindle doesn't really flop forward when held normally for reading, but it does a little bit if you were to hold it upside down or try to open from the back -- I may put one of those little clips or a small piece of Command tape just to be safe.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Great pictures - I love the Great Expectations cover with your skin choice.  Perfect!  Enjoy the cover and thanks for the terrific view of this cover.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures! It's so cute!
Which do you prefer? Your Amazon lighted or your Kate Spade?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Very cute! Thanks for the great pictures. I wish all online places would display their goods so thoroughly!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Totally cute cover and skin combo!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I haven't actually had a chance to read with it yet -- because at the moment I'm reading an 800+ page DTB because it's not available for Kindle yet.  The book is good and I'm enjoying it, but it feels like it's taking forever, and I really can't stand carrying the huge thing around.   But anyway, that wasn't the question -- for now I anticipate using the Kate Spade most of the time.  I bought one of those Target $10 e-reader lights to use with it, and that's what I'd probably use in bed at night (I have a Mighty Bright, but the neck is getting really floppy, and it annoys me at this point).  However, if I knew I was going somewhere that I wanted the convenience of the built in light, I'd switch back to the lighted cover for that time and then switch back.  I think I'll be fine with the book light at home, but if I was out somewhere and needed a light, the lighted cover would definitely be more convenient.

As far as the feel of it versus the Amazon cover -- they weigh about the same or perhaps the new one is slightly lighter.  I really like the pocket for my hand (I missed that in the Amazon cover coming from my K2 Oberon).  It's like you don't even have to hold it -- it just stays on your hand!  I really think I'll prefer the feel of holding this cover over the Amazon, the light would be the only thing I'd miss.

Thank you all for the saying nice things about my pics -- this is my first try at something like that, and I signed up for Photobucket just for this!  It was way easier than I thought it would be to get the pics on here!   And I've had this skin since just after the K3 arrived (first wave), and I really still love it.  It was just good luck that Kate Spade put out a cover to match it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thx for the review it makes me feel a bit better about wanting the Great expectations cover so badly.  I saw a review on amazon about the Leather versions that did NOT make me feel all warm and fuzzy at all in fact it down right scared me.Does your Kindle feel secure in the hinges or does it feel very wobbly and loose?  Now I just need to decide skin/ no skin and if I skin do I go with DG's Pink Houndstooth or DG Drama


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

When I first put my Kindle in the cover, it did not move at all on the hinges as far as wiggling. Then I took the Kindle out during the process of taking the pictures, and when I put it back on, it wiggled just slightly -- way less than my Amazon cover (which wiggles a lot), but a little bit, and that's what I mentioned in my review above. Since you mentioned it now, though, I started wondering about it, so I took the Kindle out of the cover again (I read the review where it says this is difficult, but I didn't find it difficult to remove from the hinges at all -- I just slid the top hinge downward and took it off no problem), and when I reinserted it, the Kindle once again doesn't wiggle on the hinges even the slightest bit. It's totally solid. So, it may be that if it wiggles it's not totally in place correctly and needs to be reinserted. Again, I'm talking here about if you try to wiggle the Kindle on the hinges, I'm not talking about it flopping forward. I will note that no instructions about the hinges are included with this cover. I've had hinged covers before, and I know how to work them as far as locking and unlocking the top hinge (so I didn't need instructions), but perhaps the reviewer didn't know?

However, as far as forward flopping goes -- yes, if you turned the case upside down, the Kindle would flop forward somewhat (I'm not sure if it's really to a dangerous level -- it didn't seem to be, but I didn't vigorously shake it or try to break the Kindle or anything -- I only tested very carefully!). However, I think this problem would be easily solved with either that clip they sell at Amazon or a little bit of Command tape or a stick-on Velcro dot or something. It also would have been solved with straps on the outer corners like the hinged K2 M-Edge cases have, and I would have been thrilled if they had done that. But I understand it ruins the free-floating look and covers part of the skin, etc., and the Amazon lighted case doesn't use it either. I don't think the Kindle would flop forward in normal use, but just to be safe, I think I will do something to secure it to the back of the cover.

I did not notice (and I don't really even understand what the reviewer means) about the leather cover "bulging up." I don't see that at all in mine -- it lays perfectly flat and folds back perfectly flat, as you can see in the pictures.

It's not the 100% perfect case -- the main things I would add/change are adding corner elastics for the outer corners and maybe some kind of magnetic closure (though I'm really okay without a closure personally, but I think a lot of people would look for that feature) -- but no case is ever 100% perfect. I'm pretty happy with it the way it is, but it's very hard to please everyone. For ME, this is a great case and I really like it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx!!!!! I guess I need to find instructions for inserting into the hinges.  I use borsabella roo bags so as much as I like closures I can handle not having one


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting these pics!  The cover looks really great.  Now I have decisions to make. ...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

One last ? If it's ok... How difficult do you think it will be too keep clean


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for comparing the two covers for me!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> One last ? If it's ok... How difficult do you think it will be too keep clean


I think the outside of the cover, with the coating on it and the dark color, should stay clean. There is only really a small area of the striped fabric inside that is visible when the Kindle is in the case -- the black pocket flap on the inside covers at least half of the left side, and it is coated. I'm not sure how well the area of striped fabric will hold up -- time will tell I guess. There was a card inside the pocket with care instructions and it says to spot clean with a cloth and mild detergent if necessary.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I wonder if you might want to spray something like Scotch Guard on the inside (with Kindle removed of course)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I posted on the other thread, but I received my red patent cover (when it went on sale) and it folds completely flat too.  No bulges, no creases. It is just like the Noreve cover I had for my Kindle 2 (but dont like the easel so wont be getting that for the K3)  It is gorgeous!  As is yours Pink Kindle.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't wait to get the The Importance of Being Earnest version of this! It should be coming any day now, and I'll be sure to add my pics when it gets here.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Just to keep you interested while you wait.









and










Now I have to get a nice decal to match!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you Pushka -- I'm really glad to see that I'm not alone.  I was starting to doubt my sanity a little! 

Your case is beautiful!  I love the patent leather and I really love those big black polkadots on the inside!   By the way, I never did put anything on the black-and-white striped part on the inside of mine, but I haven't had any problem with it getting dirty or anything.  It's held up really well!

Congratulations on your case as well, ScaryMerry -- I think you're going to love it! )


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Pushka - How did you manage to get the cover shipped to Australia? I tried to purchase the 'Importance of being Earnest' cover - but no luck, shipping within the US only...
The upside of it is that it made me creative - that way I got inspired to make my own covers.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

manou said:


> Pushka - How did you manage to get the cover shipped to Australia? I tried to purchase the 'Importance of being Earnest' cover - but no luck, shipping within the US only...
> The upside of it is that it made me creative - that way I got inspired to make my own covers.


Ah, I have a US drop box and everything I buy is sent to that address and then it gets DHL shipped to me. It opens up the Amazon store to me, and with Prime Membership many of the goods are shipped for free within the US. I bought some snorkeling gear the other day for $29 from Amazon. This was for mask and snorkel device. The snorkel alone in Australia is priced at $79 and the mask a whopping $99. So even paying for DHL shipping I am WAY ahead in $ terms, plus Amazon has things we can't even buy in Australia. I also bought reef shoes, lots of speedo gear, ray bans, etc etc so I do a bulk ship here which cuts back shipping costs. I use myus.com and also shop from Victorias Secret as their sales are amazing.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you, I'll look into that.
For dive gear I usually shop at simplyscuba.com - they ship by royal mail for very reasonable rates.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

manou said:


> Thank you, I'll look into that.
> For dive gear I usually shop at simplyscuba.com - they ship by royal mail for very reasonable rates.


Sorry, off topic, that scuba site is better than buying from Australian stores, but Amazon sells the Oceanic brand way cheaper - I priced the set I bought for $91AUD (57 pounds) but they were only $29.99 USD.

Back to topic, I still love my red Spade. I need a Spade handbag to go with it.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful covers, people. I'm envious! (Darn you, budget!)


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I got my cover today! Here are the pics, as promised:


























Like PinkKindle said, the hinges on this cover are really secure. My Kindle doesn't move at all, really.


























At first, my cover was stiff when opening it, and I too didn't think that you could fold it back. Then I tried it, and yes, it does actually fold back (not that I really care- I prefer to read with my cover open like a traditional book). You might want to use one of those clips to keep it open, though, at least until you've broken it in.










All in all, this cover is adorable. I don't mind that it doesn't have a way of keeping it closed, and I love the front pockets. As it features my favorite play in my favorite colors, it was pretty inevitable that I'd buy it. Hopefully, there won't be any freezing/rebooting issues down the road.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Just to keep you interested while you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I am getting this decal:


Hmm, link maker is broken. Anyway, it is my heart, red heart, black swirls and white. 
Love your new cover scarymerry and I really like slipping my hand into that right pocket while reading. I used to do that with the Oberon.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

@PinkKindle & Pushka- What are y'all doing with your adorable boxes? The box is just too cute to throw out, so I'm now trying to find a fun use for it...


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Pinkkindle, thanks for the excellent pictures and review. Your skin/cover combo is divine. I like that it folds completely flat and the letter coloring looks very good against the black.

ScaryMerry, I'm also an Oscar Wilde fan. The stock Amazon photos don't do the cover justice. Thanks for posting your pictures.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

ScaryMerry said:


> @PinkKindle & Pushka- What are y'all doing with your adorable boxes? The box is just too cute to throw out, so I'm now trying to find a fun use for it...


Well, the kindle and case fits inside so maybe extra protection when traveling?


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics ScaryMerry, and your cover is gorgeous!!   Your pics are much better than Amazon's -- it was hard to read the words in their pictures, but in your pics they really show up great!  I love the colors!   It's really a beautiful cover -- congratulations and enjoy it! 

As for the box, I didn't throw it away, but I didn't have any great ideas for it either -- I'm ashamed to say it's just sitting on the shelf in the extra bedroom, I think, or it might be somewhere in the giant pile of stuff on my desk . . . 

The front pockets are wonderful for holding the cover while reading -- I can't tell you how many falls to the floor this has prevented when I fall asleep reading!!

And thank you, ireadbooks!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Curses! I've mostly been using my Oberon cover, but today was pretty and sunny, so I decided to use my colorful Kate Spade cover! A minute later, my Kindle rebooted! Gah! Looks like it will be going back to Amazon.

I wonder what I should buy with my refund... Perhaps a light, a book, and a new skin are in order.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

ScaryMerry said:


> Curses! I've mostly been using my Oberon cover, but today was pretty and sunny, so I decided to use my colorful Kate Spade cover! A minute later, my Kindle rebooted! Gah! Looks like it will be going back to Amazon.
> 
> I wonder what I should buy with my refund... Perhaps a light, a book, and a new skin are in order.


I also have to send mine back. I called Amazon Kindle Support on Saturday because mine kept rebooting. The told me to send the cover back and issued a refund on the spot before I mailed the cover back. I love that cover  and even bought a bag in a fabric with the same colors to match. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh no, my red Kate Spade is the closest thing to the Noreve which I love for the Kindle 2.  So far eveything ok.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's just too cute!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

ScaryMerry said:


> Curses! I've mostly been using my Oberon cover, but today was pretty and sunny, so I decided to use my colorful Kate Spade cover! A minute later, my Kindle rebooted! Gah! Looks like it will be going back to Amazon.
> 
> I wonder what I should buy with my refund... Perhaps a light, a book, and a new skin are in order.


Oh no!  I just don't understand -- it seems with my luck that if anyone would be having problems it would be me -- but I haven't had one single reboot! It doesn't make any sense.  I really hate to hear that, ScaryMerry and Aspen806. I feel kind of responsible since here I was saying good things about it but then it caused problems for others. 

Well, I just won't talk about it anymore -- and if anyone asks me about it I'll say that I personally have had no problems, but unfortunately others have been having problems.

I'm sorry.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the Great Expectations cover, which I love, however after a month my Kindle started rebooting.  I refused to give up my beloved cover so I got a pair of tin snips and cut those little hinges right off, put velcro on the back of my Kindle and case and problem solved.  

I never take my Kindle out of its case so I had no issue with putting the velcro on the back of my Kindle.  While this solution may not work for everyone, it worked for me!!!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Wow! These are Garish and cheap looking. Why would you want to spend all that money to make your Kindle look like that?


What? They're bright and pretty! Very happy-making!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Why are you trying to silence me because you don't like what I say?


Nobody is trying to silence you - several people (that includes me) just disagree with you.
I think the Kate Spade covers are gorgeous and I find it sad that the hinges now cause problems. I do like the Kate Spade covers for the Nook more than the ones for the Kindle though. I bought the Bella Library one when they were on sale at the Barnes and Noble website for 50% off and I am happy to report that it fits my Kindle 3 nicely without any modification 
They ship international too.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to lock this thread _temporarily_. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, folks.  It's so seldom a brawl breaks out in Accessories....I had to come in off the beach in San Diego to deal with this.  

I've deleted a bunch of posts.  Not to squelch free speech (though that issue does not actually apply here) but to allow the thread to continue without going off track any more.

Gregruns, there is nothing wrong with voicing a different opinion.  However we ask that members here be respectful of each other, and the words you chose crossed the line, especially in a thread where people obviously like the product.  You've said in other threads that English is not your first language, perhaps the nuances have escaped you.  If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me by clicking on the little square under my name on the left.  Further discussion of this within the thread will be removed.

Everyone, please remember that we ask that people not call each other names in the forum and that "troll" is a four letter word here.  If you have an issue with a post, please report it rather than side track a thread.

I'm going to reopen the thread, please move on.  Thanks!

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

ScaryMerry .. Really cute cover! But I found myself distracted by ... is that your bedspread that it is photographed on? I really like that material! LOVE IT!!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> ScaryMerry .. Really cute cover! But I found myself distracted by ... is that your bedspread that it is photographed on? I really like that material! LOVE IT!!


Haha, thanks! It's a pillow cover I got from Ikea.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Apparently if you only check the boards in the morning and then are gone for the rest of the day, you miss all the fun around here!   The posts are already deleted, so I don't really even know what I missed - LOL! 

But I did want to say that I like ScaryMerry's pillow cover a lot too -- I think I started to mention that in my original post about how great your pics are, but then it seemed off topic so I took it out -- but I definitely noticed it! 

Linda~Lou -- If I ever do get rebooting problems (which I still haven't had any personally!), I may do something like you did, because I absolutely LOVE this Great Expectations cover, and I wouldn't want to give it up either!  It's really a perfect cover for me.  

And once again, I really feel terrible about those having problems with their covers.


----------

